# 6/30/13 Main Street Bikes IL. 2 Annual Cycle Recycle



## dj rudy k (Jun 10, 2013)

SUNDAY JUNE 30th 2 ANNUAL CYCLE RECYCLE 




Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW –MINI BIKE
WHIZZER TYPES AND VINTAGE / ANTIQUE SCOOTER
SWAP MEET AND OPEN HOUSE!

OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS! FAT TIRE! MID WEIGHT! LIGHT WEIGHT!
STINGRAYS! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKES! WHIZZER TYPE!
JUVENILE! RAT Bikes! FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE for Swap Space $20
Bike coral for INDIVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5
MUSCLE BIKE DRAGS AT 1PM
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Ride on the paved Historic Fox

MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL 847-783-0362
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 east of Rte 31
FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea!!!! I be dare!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2013)

Anybody need me to bring anything part-wise?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

who else is going?????


----------



## bikeman76 (Jun 14, 2013)

bricycle said:


> who else is going?????




I'll be there. Bringing some stuff to sell too !


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

Less than 2 weeks away.... *Who else is coming??????????*


----------



## momona (Jun 25, 2013)

*Yup yup*

Thinking about coming... Need some 20" schwinn wheels, parts... I have a girls monark silver king frame that I would bring to sell if anyone is interested.... Or trade for the right parts.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

Less than 3 DAYs away.... Who else is coming??????????


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 27, 2013)

*Swap*

I will be going. Bri I would like to talk to you about that Crown bike that I have.
Frank


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2013)

*1.5 days left!!!!!!!*


----------



## Oldpeddler (Jun 28, 2013)

Gonna do my best to make this meet ...sounds like a good time..Bill


----------



## sqrly (Jun 29, 2013)

Im 95%in in.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 29, 2013)

I was so hyped about this meet , and now I'm not sure I'm gonna bring stuff. I sprained my wrist, and It's still really bugg'n me. I plan on going still... crap!


----------



## bikeman76 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Main St Swap*

Nice swap today in Carpentersville, IL. Sold a few things.
Thanks to Bricycle for the help with the Monark rims !
Weather was great.
Joe


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Swap*

Went to the swap today
What a nice place to go on the fox river. Took the trail north to the next town, the wife and I  had some coffee and came back 7.5 mi round trip on a 1937 CWC Ben Hur and a 1950's Murray. 

Frank


----------



## sqrly (Jun 30, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> Went to the swap today
> What a nice place to go on the fox river. Took the trail north to the next town, the wife and I  had some coffee and came back 7.5 mi round trip on a 1937 CWC Ben Hur and a 1950's Murray.
> 
> Frank




I saw you two.  I was just arrived when you were getting ready to load your bikes.  A friend and myself were on motorcycles next to river.  Those were some beautiful bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2013)

Was great seeing you three up there. Weather was simply perfect!


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 1, 2013)

*swap*



sqrly said:


> I saw you two.  I was just arrived when you were getting ready to load your bikes.  A friend and myself were on motorcycles next to river.  Those were some beautiful bikes.




I checked out your motorcycles looks like you were riding them hard.


----------



## sqrly (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, lots of miles and not much washing.  They get dirty fast.


----------

